# Windshield/Windscreen



## lutterell (Apr 3, 2013)

I am looking for somewhere to goto or someone who can replace my windscreen on a BMW 5series e34 1995 in Algarve area


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you've Portuguese Insurance it's normally on that, visitor if your covered it's how your insurance covers it, if you've too pay  breakers yards, Glassdrive Homepage | Glassdrive Portugal
show 7 depots in Algarve, no doubt others


----------



## lutterell (Apr 3, 2013)

Many thanks for that information, its not covered under insurance as I dont have a glass polecy attached. I have e-mailed them for a price. The glass is bonded to the frame I believe, so a new one is best.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have found CARGLAS very helpful. 

Even to the extent of sourcing a windscreen from auto glass in the uk 

Carglass® contactos - Carglass® PT


----------

